# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Makita LS1018L Sliding Compound Saw

## johnstonfencing

Hello All, 
Recently purchased one of these on special from Mitre 10 but can't seem to find any details on the Makita website! I have noticed when put into a google search alot of UK based websites come up, are these an obsolete model here? or just not a popular model in Australia? 
Anyway all though I haven't had a chance to put it through its paces it seems like a great unit and $599 for a Makita 10" sliding saw in my opinion can't go wrong. 
Cheers

----------


## sylox

Very interested to hear more about this saw and its performance.  Am also contimplating buying one. 
Found these specs *Features:
 Ergonomically designed rubberised soft grip provides more control and comfort
 Laser marker for easy cut line alignment
 Bevel range - Left 45° Right 45°
 Mitre range - Left 47° Right 60°
 Electric brake* *Specification:
 Blade diameter : 260mm
 Max cutting capacities : 
   - 0° 91 x 310mm
   - 45° 91 x 220mm
 Continuous rating input : 1,430W
 No load speed : 4,300rpm
 Overall length : 536mm
 Net weight : 19.8kg
 Power supply cord : 2m* *Standard Equipment: 
 TCT saw blade, 
 Vertical vise, 
 Socket wrench (782212-4), 
 Triangular rule (762001-3), 
 Dust bag assembly (122852-0), 
 Holder set (192621-3)  12 MONTHS WARRANTY*

----------


## johnstonfencing

I'll definately let you know how it goes after I give it a good workout.  
Cheers

----------


## johnstonfencing

For those interested,  
I have recently used the saw for a small weatherboarding job around the home and can say very impressed and pleased with how it went. Accurate cuts after some very minor adjustments out of the box, but made easy with the provided set square.  The laser guide is also very accurate but would have to say useless when outdoors and it is sunny.  As for the blade I would say ok but as mentioned on here before by others for fine/decent cutting a better one would be required. 
Although there are some better models out there from the makita range, with a few more bells and whistles, I still think that for the price it is a worth while investment. 
Cheers 
Craig

----------


## sylox

Just ordered mine for $550 from tradetools direct cant wait till it gets here.

----------

